
HackPrinceton Part 2: Electric Boogaloo - cyrusroshan
http://blog.cyrusroshan.com/2016/11/15/hackprinceton-part-2-electric-boogaloo
======
theyCallMeSwift
This is an awesome Hack write-up. Also, glad to see that someone is continuing
Hack Princeton's history of epic musical hacks. At one of the first editions
of the hackathon (waaaaaaay before MLH was a thing) someone made a Dubstep
Laser Harp that was a ton of fun to play.

Keep up the great work!

~~~
cyrusroshan
Thanks Swift! Wish I could have made it to Prime too, but they were on the
same day, keep up the great events!

